# Kurze Fehlernachricht beim starten in Eclipse



## jemandzehage (19. Jan 2011)

Hallo, 

ich habe ein Problem. Ich arbeite mit Eclipse 3.4.2 von Ganymede und wenn ich eine Application starte, dann kommt ganz kurz ein Fehler und dann startet das Programm erst. Allerdings funktioniert es dann fehlerfrei. Ich habe allerdings Angst, dass wenn der Fehler von der Application aus kommt, möglicherweise bei anderen Betriebssystemen als Windows auch einen Fehler ausgibt. (außerdem stört es mich). Das ganze passiert auch erst bei dieser Application, die mit java3D arbeitet. Ich hab auch schon versucht, die Console in eine Textdatei zu speichern, damit ich hier mal den Fehler posten kann, aber da taucht der Fehler nicht vor. 

Vielleicht hat ja jemand eine Lösung. Danke!


----------



## eRaaaa (19. Jan 2011)

jemandzehage hat gesagt.:


> Ich hab auch schon versucht, die Console in eine Textdatei zu speichern, damit ich hier mal den Fehler posten kann, aber da taucht der Fehler nicht vor.




Und den Fehler einfach zu kopieren/Screenshot machen geht nicht ?
Jedenfalls kann dir so vermutlich niemand helfen....
Könnte mir vorstellen dass da irgendwelche Abhängigkeiten deiner externen Bibliotheken Probleme macht, aber das ist nur eine Vermutung und weiterhelfen wird dir diese Aussage wohl auch nicht!


----------



## jemandzehage (19. Jan 2011)

Also der Fehler wird ca. 0.1 sec angezeigt. Also ich kann noch nicht mal lesen was da steht, sonst würde ich das hier wieder geben. 

Mh. Das mit den Bibliotheken habe ich mir auch schon überlegt, aber das Programm läuft dann genau so, wie die Java docs bzw Java3D API es vorraussagen. Also keine Abweichungen. Ich finde es auch seltsam dass der Fehler nicht mit in der Textdatei gespeichert wird. Ich hoffe ja eigentlich darauf, dass mir jemand sagt, dass Eclipse daran Schuld ist. 

Ach ja, ich hab Windows Vista Ultimate SP2 32-Bit. Vielleicht ist es ja auch etwas Betriebsystemspezifisches.


----------



## tagedieb (20. Jan 2011)

Hast du schon die 'Error Log' View und das Eclipse Logfile <workspace>\.metadata\.log gecheckt?


----------



## MiDniGG (20. Jan 2011)

Hey,

hast Du vllt. irgendwelche Erweiterungen in Eclipse installiert? Sind "mehrere" Konsolen offen? Klick mal auf den kleinen blauen Bildschirm links unten bei der Konsole. Vllt. findest Du da etwas...


----------



## jemandzehage (20. Jan 2011)

Die letzten beiden Beiträge lieferten die Lösung. Ich habe den Fehler im .log gefunden. Und er hatte etwas mit der Console vom android plug-in zu tun. Allerdings tritt dieser Fehler immer im zusammenhang mit Android. Das ganze hängt allerdings irgendwie mit den neuen Java-updates zusammen. 

Mit auch egal. Solange es nicht irgendetwas an meinem Programm ist, was falsch ist. 

Danke für die Hilfe!


----------

